# Belleville Lake



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

Caught 7 smallmouth, and 2 crappie in about 2 hours Sunday. The bass were in the 1 lb range however I did hook but lossed a bass in the 2 - 3lb range. Overall a fun morning!


----------

